

Ask HN: What do you guys think about Nokia now? - shail

Nokia has released few products recently and now its gaining momentum and its share price is seeing a steady increase. I was wondering if anyone has experienced Nokia Lumia series and what is the general feel.<p>You can also quickly submit the poll.
======
mooism2
Post a proper poll. The way you have done it means that

1\. we can't see how many votes each option gets; and

2\. you get lots of karma for not posting anything insightful.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/newpoll>

Although I see you don't have enough karma to post a poll. Best hope that
someone else finds it interesting enough to post properly.

~~~
shail
You are correct. I am not very well versed with HN. I saw a poll recently
which was done like this and I liked that. Although now I see that that was
using the poll feature which I cannot use as of now.

I too hope someone thinks its an interesting idea to check up on Nokia's image
among HNers given recent proceedings.

------
shail
I dislike Nokia

------
shail
I like Nokia.

